# Seahawks season tickets!



## AvantGuardian (Jul 23, 2009)

After two and a half years on the waiting list, I have been given the opportunity to give up a decent chunk of money to sit up in the nosebleeds for every cold and rainy Seahawks home game this season. WOOHOOO! I'm sensing a Super Bowl run this year. I gotta go pick up a Houshmandzadeh Seahawks jersey.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Jul 24, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> After two and a half years on the waiting list, I have been given the opportunity to give up a decent chunk of money to sit up in the nosebleeds for every cold and rainy Seahawks home game this season. WOOHOOO! I'm sensing a Super Bowl run this year. I gotta go pick up a Houshmandzadeh Seahawks jersey.



Great news!! I've thought about it, but I live in Oregon and I have kids, so I'd probably only make it to half the home games. I've been to a few games there and it's always fun. Enjoy.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

man..how many guitars could you have bought with that amount fo cash?!!!

awesome though!!! you'll have to post some pictures!!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 24, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


>






Hadn't seen that before.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 19, 2010)

What a post for the spammer to bump.

How did that Seahawk's Superbowl run work out for you?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 20, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> What a post for the spammer to bump.
> 
> How did that Seahawk's Superbowl run work out for you?


 


Well.. uhhhh.. we got Pete Carroll! 

Maybe we can draft Jimmy Clausen or Sam Bradford and give it a better shot next season.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw a few projections that said there's a pretty good chance of that. THAT would definitely give the team a kick in the pants. Best of luck.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 22, 2010)

Well anything above a 5-11 season is an improvement.


----------

